# ???male or female sulcata ???



## darrenw91 (Jun 10, 2013)

the guy I bought it from said it was a female ?? is it ??


----------



## wellington (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks female to me.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Jun 10, 2013)

My guess is female too!


I was a Tortoise before!


----------



## tyrs4u (Jun 10, 2013)

*sings* [PILE OF POO]girlie girlie Girly girl [SYRINGE]


----------



## darrenw91 (Jun 11, 2013)

thank you all for the responses


----------

